# globe eyed tree frog



## cornsnakejay (Jan 17, 2009)

i got a globe eyed tree frog about a week or so ago, and not knowing a great deal about them i've searched the net. it is so confusing, as it seems that they are called so many different names except globe eyed tree frog, and some of them names it seems are used for some other frogs. can someone help with the following-
is the globe eyed tree frog a leptopelis uluguruensis?
if not, what is it?
is it also known as a big eyed tree frog, a large eyed tree frog, uluguru mountain tree frog, uluguru forest tree frog, ruby eyed tree frog, or ruby eyed alien?

anything you know about them would be great.
thanks.


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

leptopelis uluguruensis - Uluguru Forest Tree Frog.

I've learnt, never to listen to the common names only pay attention to the Latin. !*
 *


----------



## cornsnakejay (Jan 17, 2009)

mine looks just like that one, except it is an english mustard kind of yellow with a bit of brownish patterning on its back.(looks almost like when you put lee'n'perrins on cheese on toast) and the eyes on mine may be a touch bigger.
from what i've read, they vary in colour, anywhere from green to brown, depending on where exactly they come from. but i don't think yellow is between green and brown, is it? because of this, i just want to be 100% certain of the species.
i know it would be easier to put a pic on here but i haven't got a photobucket account at the moment. i will do one later and get a pic on here.


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Well, it probably is but varies between colors as you said. Pics would be helpful. So get them up soon.


----------



## cornsnakejay (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

It's back is EXTREMELY different. Hmm...
I'll wait for some more experianced people to come!


----------



## cornsnakejay (Jan 17, 2009)

sorry the image aint too clear, i'll have to have a little practice!


----------



## cornsnakejay (Jan 17, 2009)

thanks josh


----------



## cornsnakejay (Jan 17, 2009)

anyone else know anything about these?


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

I am not sure about them tbh, i will research a bit about them as they seem rather extravagent


----------



## cornsnakejay (Jan 17, 2009)

i found this- Leptopelis uluguruensis - Wikispecies
its the first one i've found that looks like mine, slightly darker, but the pattern looks spot on. does anyone else here keep them?


----------



## bpc (Mar 7, 2009)

Its a leptopelis Vermiculatis, very similar to uluru' but has the markings on its back!! also called big eyed tree frog!! Very nice, I have a pair myself!!

If you google them, the pics are mainly youngsters, which are a brighter bluish mottled colour. 

I agree - very little info on the web. I have started a caresheet but a problem with the car has taken over - Watch this space!!


----------



## cornsnakejay (Jan 17, 2009)

any update on the caresheet yet fella? i dont wanna sound like i want you rushing it, its just i'd like to get care advice from someone that actually keeps them.:2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm looking into these...caresheets suck!


----------



## Charlieharri (Jun 21, 2009)

I would have of said Leptopelis flavomaculatus


----------



## Kazerella (Jan 7, 2008)

Very nice whatever they are :2thumb:


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

why are you getting frogs that you dont know what they are? how can you care properly for something you dont know what it is?

RESEARCH THEN PURCHASE NOT PURCHASE THEN RESEARCH


----------



## cornsnakejay (Jan 17, 2009)

knighty said:


> why are you getting frogs that you dont know what they are? how can you care properly for something you dont know what it is?
> 
> RESEARCH THEN PURCHASE NOT PURCHASE THEN RESEARCH


a shop offered it to me as a globe eyed tree frog from tanzania. that was pretty much all they could tell me. it wasn't feeding at the shop and they werent sure if it was going to survive. (the male that it was sent with died a day after arriving.) i thought i'd take it on as i can spend more time with one animal than the shop could. and i have kept various frogs/toads in the past so its not like i was going into it totally blind. 
since she's been in my care she has been eating fine, gained a little weight, and is a lot more alert and active (when i got her crickets would walk straight past her and she wouldnt move, now she'll jump across the terrarium to get them!)
i'm not blowing my own trumpet but it seems that my care and attention has turned her around. 
i have always done my homework before getting any animal except this once. i took the frog straight away because it looked in a not so good way and i thought i knew enough to give it a good chance of pulling through while i researched it.

please dont be so quick to judge me, half of the animals i keep have limbs missing or arent pleasing to the eye of most people so they get left in the shops. i genuinely care about them (whether theyre perfect or not) and they all fascinate me, and i would never intentionally put an animal at risk.

thanks, jay.


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

you should of researched before gettinmg the frog. how do you know that you are giving it the correct set up?


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Leptopelis modestue(spelt wrong! Sorry) and also natalenthes (without checking spellings) is a brownish yellow colour with a darker triangle down the back. If it them I bred themback in the early 1990s (only person in u to do so that I know of!) if you can get me a better picture I can most likely let you know. I be kept many species of African frogs in the past. In the photo u posted it looks very under weight.
Away from home but have books that will help on the shelf! 
L. Vermiculatus is speckled green.
They are sometimes called pop eyed frogs.


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

cornsnakejay said:


> please dont be so quick to judge me, half of the animals i keep have limbs missing or arent pleasing to the eye of most people so they get left in the shops. i genuinely care about them (whether theyre perfect or not) and they all fascinate me, and i would never intentionally put an animal at risk.
> 
> thanks, jay.


im not judging you but the frog would stand a lot better chance if you even knew what it was. to care for a frog properley you need to know its tolerences, food requirments ect. if it is struggling any way the chances it stands when you are still trying to find out what species it is are reducing.

i will check the links and come back to you with an answer


----------



## keeno (Feb 16, 2009)

knighty your being pretty harsh to the guy. he done the right thing. the shop said it wasnt eating. now it is. he is doing his BEST to find out what it is. He is obviously caring dor the frog properly or it wouldnt be eating like in the shop. surely if it wasnt eating in the shop it would be dead by now??! but its not.

so i think he done a good job with it. cut the guy some slack.


----------

